# Steel ball in the bottle shot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A slightly different william tell shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jesus Christ!
Great shot, Hawk!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Your shooting vids are a blast to watch!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool shot, I like that one. Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a clever lad you are! ... ohhh, and a [email protected] fine shot as well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! This is the stuff I love to see. Hawk you are indeed the man.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments if you have any ideas on what you would like to see i'm all ears, try and keep it simple with a high degree of difficulty and I will try my best to make it work. No engineering feats though I'm no builder.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool idea and nice shot!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice man. A unique trick shot for sure.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments if you have any ideas on what you would like to see i'm all ears, try and keep it simple with a high degree of difficulty and I will try my best to make it work. No engineering feats though I'm no builder.


Perhaps this: Fabricate the facsimile of a fish, perhaps of wood. In it's mouth insert an eyebolt.
Rig a "fishing rod" with string and a "hook", perhaps having the rod under tension, as in a sapling snare.
When you hit the rod in the right place, the hook catches the fish's lips (eyebolt) and yanks it up as though you've just caught a real fish. No engineering degree needed for that.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Very nice man. A unique trick shot for sure.


What he said.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> A slightly different william tell shot.


what a sweet shot mate!
question: why are you wearing a coat? when i watched crocodile dundee everywhere was hot and dry?


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

newconvert said:


> A slightly different william tell shot.


what a sweet shot mate!
question: why are you wearing a coat? when i watched crocodile dundee everywhere was hot and dry?
[/quote]

haha wrong hawk, you get used to the two of them after awhile.
but yeah great shot Hawk2009!

p.s. the other hrawk is probably watching aerial ping-pong!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wombat said:


> A slightly different william tell shot.


what a sweet shot mate!
question: why are you wearing a coat? when i watched crocodile dundee everywhere was hot and dry?
[/quote]

haha wrong hawk, you get used to the two of them after awhile.
but yeah great shot Hawk2009!

p.s. the other hrawk is probably watching aerial ping-pong!









[/quote]or riding hippos, i had the right hawk i just now found out they were from different countries i thought they were both from Australia, sorry gents!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

newconvert said:


> A slightly different william tell shot.


what a sweet shot mate!
question: why are you wearing a coat? when i watched crocodile dundee everywhere was hot and dry?
[/quote]

haha wrong hawk, you get used to the two of them after awhile.
but yeah great shot Hawk2009!

p.s. the other hrawk is probably watching aerial ping-pong!








[/quote]or riding hippos, i had the right hawk i just now found out they were from different countries i thought they were both from Australia, sorry gents!
[/quote]
Australia I wish.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet shot Hawk.
Scores a 10 on the originality factor alone!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> Thanks for your kind comments if you have any ideas on what you would like to see i'm all ears, try and keep it simple with a high degree of difficulty and I will try my best to make it work. No engineering feats though I'm no builder.


Perhaps this: Fabricate the facsimile of a fish, perhaps of wood. In it's mouth insert an eyebolt.
Rig a "fishing rod" with string and a "hook", perhaps having the rod under tension, as in a sapling snare.
When you hit the rod in the right place, the hook catches the fish's lips (eyebolt) and yanks it up as though you've just caught a real fish. No engineering degree needed for that.
[/quote]
Sorry but this is still a build I have no idea what a sapling snare is and even if I saw it I would still have no idea how to put it together just house hold items everyday objects no build.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments if you have any ideas on what you would like to see i'm all ears, try and keep it simple with a high degree of difficulty and I will try my best to make it work. No engineering feats though I'm no builder.


Perhaps this: Fabricate the facsimile of a fish, perhaps of wood. In it's mouth insert an eyebolt.
Rig a "fishing rod" with string and a "hook", perhaps having the rod under tension, as in a sapling snare.
When you hit the rod in the right place, the hook catches the fish's lips (eyebolt) and yanks it up as though you've just caught a real fish. No engineering degree needed for that.
[/quote]
Sorry but this is still a build I have no idea what a sapling snare is and even if I saw it I would still have no idea how to put it together just house hold items everyday objects no build.
[/quote]

Ok, how about you set a spring-type mousetrap, so that when you hit the trigger (the "baited" section ) with a projectile, there's an interesting reaction - yours to decide. Of course, if the crushing-bar happens to hit "roll caps", you'll have a loud explosive sound, which would appeal to some folks..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HAWK! Good God Man! Heck of a shot Bud!!!!!!














Flatband


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I hate you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you da man hawk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Incomudro said:


> I hate you.


An observation:

I've noticed that you have funny (and insightful) responses to posts, and, apparently, you're a big fan of the very talented Gene Wilder.

Looks like we're two-of-a-kind in those respects.

Then also, I was raised, lived, and worked a "civil service job" in New York - my "work" territory was Harlem, Bedford Stuyvesant, and the East New York section of Brooklyn - hardly a dull moment : )

Best2u,
Mike a/k/a Abby Normal


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Funny and insightful?









Well I'll take it!

It's civil service work for me in Brooklyn NY.


----------

